# Hope vision LED or HID



## phantomx0_1 (29 Aug 2008)

Hi,

in your opinion what is the better lights LED or HID?

thanks


----------



## ejls2 (29 Aug 2008)

The new 4 LED light is fantastic! HID is old tech and I doubt they'll be making them much longer. I know they have their advantages but I don't think they're worth it.


----------



## 02GF74 (29 Aug 2008)

yep - LEDs are the future - they are pretty good now and will get better.


----------



## Ludwig (29 Aug 2008)

Whats an HID? I've got a wind up LED set that is perfect and cost £7.99


----------



## RedBike (29 Aug 2008)

This time last year I would of voted HID; but looking at the latest release of LED lights there really isn't much in it. 

What you do loose in brightness with LED lights you tend to gain back in terms of weight / run times. 

It depends on what you want. 
I doubt you'd find many LED lights are bright as this (not at this sort of money anyway) 
http://www.superstarcomponents.com/HID24W Product.html
But on the flip side of the coin most HID lights have larger battery packs and shorter run times.


----------



## phantomx0_1 (1 Sep 2008)

Thanks for all the responses I have gone for the LED hope vision 4 awesome light!


----------

